# كيف تكون مدرب معتمد من قبل الأوشا؟



## يا الغالي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot]لمعرفة متطلبات الأوشا لاعتماد المدربين حمل الملف التالي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]رابط الملف 1[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أو [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]رابط الملف 2 [/FONT]

-------------- منقول-------------


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير أخي ...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم
نرجو من الاستفادة ممن يريد


----------



## safety113 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر
وشكر خاص جدا لانك ارسلت الملف لبريدي الخاص
وفقك الله وتقبل تحياتي


----------

